# question about leg bands



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi, i would like to start banding the ferals i release.
does anyone know what size, where would be best to get them and if i can have my phone number on it in case they ever got into trouble


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This is probably your best bet. Personalized snap-on bands, you get a 100 in an order, which can be split into two colors. They come in 5mm high and 8mm high. Here's the link for the 8mm high, so that there's some more room for people to actually read the phone number.
http://www.aitsafe.com/cf/add.cfm?u...www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/index.html


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You might also try--Foys-1-877-355-7727 Siegels-1-800-437-4436 Gobals-1-800-562-2295--you will need snap-on bands for adult birds


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

The numbers and lettering on snap on bands and bandettes generally wears off in a year or two. The older ones were better.
You might want to try some sort of stamped metal that you can fold around and crimp.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I've always wondered about making my own bands from thin copper pipe.Just gotta figure out a way on stamping permanent numbers on them.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

AU is the only one that you can order bands and to put your phone number, but the order is a minimum of 100 and you need to order beginning January to get next year bands. As far as the size I think a roller size band is good for a feral birds their about the same size.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

AU is for seamless bands, but you can't band adults with them.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Birdman79 said:


> I've always wondered about making my own bands from thin copper pipe.Just gotta figure out a way on stamping permanent numbers on them.


i've made my own bands with electrical tape, i would use the different colored kind so i could identify individuals from a distance, only problem is the writing wears off.
i'll give foys a call and ask them they seems really nice there


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> hi, i would like to start banding the ferals i release.
> does anyone know what size, where would be best to get them and if i can have my phone number on it in case they ever got into trouble


Sorry I misred the questions. Siegel do sell snap on band and you can put your info in it. I think you need to fax the order so there will be no confusion and it takes 2 to 4 weeks for the order to come. I also tried at one time printing my phone numbers from a label maker and attaching it in a snap on band and it work I still have birds bred from 2007 that has my old phone number in it. Hope I answer your questions this time.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

looks like it's not an expense i can't afford right now seigels is 45 and foys has some for 35, i have other more important rehabbing supplies i have to get before i can get those, i guess it's just tape bands for now.
maybe i can find someone who has a label maker


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could try getting the plain colored snap ons and use a sharpie pen...it may wear off after a few years though..but the bird would have a band on.. they are pretty cheap.. from foys... just google foy's pigeon supply and go to the band section..such pretty colors to pick from!...lol... and yes the custom band with your info on them are expensive I have them for my bought birds, and it takes 6 to 8 weeks to get them in..


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

As I have recently been told, the average life expectancy of a feral pigeon is only two years, so I guess that means the writing wouldn't really need to last that long anyway.

It is a shame that pigeons don't have large ears, because in Germany, German Shepherd Dogs have serial numbers tattooed on the inside of their ears.

Wouldn't that be cool. To have some pigeons with small rabbit ears.  Cute as all get out. Not aerodynamic though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> As I have recently been told, the average life expectancy of a feral pigeon is only two years, so I guess that means the writing wouldn't really need to last that long anyway.
> 
> It is a shame that pigeons don't have large ears, because in Germany, German Shepherd Dogs have serial numbers tattooed on the inside of their ears.
> 
> Wouldn't that be cool. To have some pigeons with small rabbit ears.  Cute as all get out. Not aerodynamic though.


actually they do have wing stamps, a number is stamped on the inside of the wing, does'nt sound permanant though, and some of my older chickens have a wing clamp that is permanant it is metal with a numbler on it snapped on between the wing bones, sounds icky but you don't even see it unless you look for it...anyway just sharing... dogs can be micro chipped as well, wonder if it would work for pigeons...?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I can't find the thing I used to write on the sna-ons, but the edding 700 "weiss white" (that is the color, right?) I have is quite similar to the other one. While the sharpie disappeared if you scratched it with you nails, this one didn't. Seems more reliable. Will last at least for 2-3 years IMO (which is good enough, right?).


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Ahh, well, it wasn't edding, but it works similar to it. "Uni Paint" extra fine, in white too. It's opaque and oil-based. Look for the oil-based stuff, and if you find edding, better, hehe.

Spirit Wings sent me a couple for my two rescues that were 8mm I think. But maybe one that is a tad smaller would fit a feral better. Maybe have both? Just in case. I ran the paint through a couple of tests including water and such (sharpie did not make it and washed away). I could fit my 7 digits telephone with the 4 digits local code (just in case, you never know XD).


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I picked up a small pen sized engraver that runs off of an AAA battery, from a local Dollar store. I found it in the crafts section. It cost a buck and worked great, engraving my teenagers initials on the more costly school supplies, his Ipod and cell phone. I doubt that all dollar stores sell them but they are available.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My bird John Deere got too big before banding, so right now he sports a yellow snap band on one leg, and a green on the other  I originally wrote his name on one and my phone number on the other with a sharpie, but it didn't last long at all. Acrylic paint pens would probably work much better, since it dries as a permanent plastic on most things.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

altgirl35 said:


> looks like it's not an expense i can't afford right now seigels is 45 and foys has some for 35, i have other more important rehabbing supplies i have to get before i can get those, i guess it's just tape bands for now.
> maybe i can find someone who has a label maker


Reading this gave me an idea. I have a label maker that's not the plastic type but the rubbery paper tape that can be purchased in different colors. I was wondering if they could be put on a band or possibly used as the band. If you would want to experiment with it, I would be happy to send you a couple to try. I would love to know if they would work so when I have birds. If interested, message me with what you would want printed on them and your address.
Jan


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

will do! thanx


----------

